# 2011 Chevy Cruze current issues



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

All known issues, let us know if you're still having any concerns after the work is done, or if everything is fixed


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Have you guys noticed if the Auto climate control is working as expected. I set the car to 21 deg C but i feel hot, i have to turn it down to say 18 to have some cold breeze... I turned of AQS to let the air in from outside all the time, still no effect. I thought the room temp is 20-21 degC, so you should feel good not hot. Anybody else had such issue??


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the AQS only can measure the air temperture, not any solar loading due to sunlight coming in thru the windows, so setting the temp to 21ºC will often *feel* hot when the sun is bright.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The Auto climate control is one of my favorite features. I love the fact that I set the temp and leave it alone. Mine is set at 73 F (23C). The other day when it was really nice here in michigan I noticed the unfamiliar scent of fresh air. Cool, the Auto Climate control switched up the settings as designed. I do not miss having to adjust the temp, blower, and which vents to use to keep me comfy.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess I'm just an old fart... the last few vehicles all had climate control but I seldom use it. I guess I should try it out more.


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

2011 cruze lt
when i try to get out side cool air. With the control set at temp cold, out side
air setting. All i get is warm to hot air. Ac not on.
Any one having the same problem ???


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you please make a new thread with issues specific to your Cruze instead of dragging up a 2+ year old thread? Thanks!


----------

